# Besoin de quelques conseils SVP



## LilAlexdu95 (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Voila je suis PCiste(je sais c'est pas bien mais bon) je suis de plus en plus attiré par l'univers mac et plus particulièrement vers l'ibook 12" G4 1.2ghz. 
 1)J'aimerais savoir si les 256Mo de ram d'origine suffisent pour de la bureautique et internet via WIFI, mais aussi pour le nouveau OS tiger qui va bientot arriver?
 2)A ce que j'ai compris, la carte Wifi est intégré d'origine au ptit portable, y'aura-t-il conflit si la connexion est partagée avec un PC?
 3)Y a-t-il besoin d'acheter un routeur apple pour partager cette connexion?
J'ai tout un tas d'autre question mais celles ci sont les seuls point sombre que j'aimerais éclairé pour le moment, je remerci tout le monde qui repondra à cet article. Merci @tous


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

bonjour et bienvenue     Pour le PC, personne n'est parfait! Non je plaisantes   les réponses:
1: aucun problème.
2:airport intégré et aucun conflit.
3: n'importe quel routeur wifi ou non est accepté
Voilà


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2005)

toutefois je te conseille de passer au moins à 512 de RAM
ça sera plus fluide, plus agréable

et puis pour Tiger, ça sera toujours utile


----------



## charp60 (23 Janvier 2005)

J'ai moi même acheter un ibook G4 12", mon premier Mac après bcp d'années sur PC, alors voilà ce que je peux te répondre :
1) 256 ça fait juste, il rame quand même pas mal, et pourtant je ne fais pas de retouche photo ou video, mais je vais rajouter de la ram moi meme parce que celle d'Apple est un peu cher quand meme (256 au prix de 512 !!)
2) Le wifi (airport chez appple) est intégré, aucun problème de connexion avec un pc
3)J'ai un modem routeur inventel B 200 wanadoo, l'ibook l'a reconnu de suite, il m'a demandé la clé wep et depuis... aucun problème, donc je pense que ça doit etre pareil avec les autres 
voilà j'espère que ça va t'éclairer, si tu a d'autres questions ...n'hésite pas


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> .....1) 256 ça fait juste, il rame quand même pas mal, et pourtant je ne fais pas de retouche photo ou video.......


Pour de l'utilisation bureautique  :affraid:  :affraid: tu veux peut être dire à l'ouverture de word ou excell mais pendant l'utilisation la je vois pas.


----------



## macaml (23 Janvier 2005)

ma copine a ces 256Mo depuis 9mois et fait son Word sans problème.

Disons que le ram c'est utile quand on veut ouvrir plusieurs appli en même
temps; word+iTunes ça va, après iphoto sera plus lent si tu as beaucoup de
photos et garage band/imovie c'est un peu trop lent pour une vrai utilisation.

Disons que tu peut commencer avec ça (et être très heureux longtemps)
et rajouter une barrette si tu en éprouve le besoin.

en général sur windows on utilise pas 50 applis en même temps et si
tu fait ton petit word, ton petit mail et ton petit internet pèpère comme
99% des gens y'a pas de soucis (et dans quelque mois du boostera ta
machine parce que tu sera devenu un PowerMacuse   )


----------



## doojay (23 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> ma copine a ces 256Mo depuis 9mois et fait son Word sans problème.
> 
> Disons que le ram c'est utile quand on veut ouvrir plusieurs appli en même
> temps; word+iTunes ça va, après iphoto sera plus lent si tu as beaucoup de
> ...


exactement


----------



## goldensun (23 Janvier 2005)

je vais faire la même chose


----------



## charp60 (24 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'appli ouverts (en général, itunes, mail et safari, et pourtant, des que l'une d'elle demande un peu de memoire, c'est assez long et quelques fois le programme "s'arrete inopinément". J'en ai donc conclue que 256 Mo c'est un peu juste, a moins que je ne sois tombé sur une mauvaise série, je me pose la question car j'ai un petit bruit parasite qui ne s'arrête jamais, un petit "bzzzz toc" qui revient toutes les secondes, pas fort du tout mais je me demande si c'est normal (je ne pense pas).
Va falloir que je le renvoi


----------



## doojay (24 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'appli ouverts (en général, itunes, mail et safari, et pourtant, des que l'une d'elle demande un peu de memoire, c'est assez long et quelques fois le programme "s'arrete inopinément". J'en ai donc conclue que 256 Mo c'est un peu juste, a moins que je ne sois tombé sur une mauvaise série, je me pose la question car j'ai un petit bruit parasite qui ne s'arrête jamais, un petit "bzzzz toc" qui revient toutes les secondes, pas fort du tout mais je me demande si c'est normal (je ne pense pas).
> Va falloir que je le renvoi


le petit bruit est cve que ce n'est pas tout simplement les accés disque qui se font régulièrement. Pour ton appli qui quitte innopinément ce n'est pas normal est cela ne vient pas d'un manque de ram. As tu réparé les autorisations??


----------



## macaml (24 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'appli ouverts (en général, itunes, mail et safari, et pourtant, des que l'une d'elle demande un peu de memoire, c'est assez long


c'est normal que l'appli soit lente à se lancer il faut quelle se charge en mémoire
et ce n'est pas lié à la ram



			
				charp60 a dit:
			
		

> et quelques fois le programme "s'arrete inopinément".


aie dis nous en plus



			
				charp60 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai donc conclue que 256 Mo c'est un peu juste, a moins que je ne sois tombé sur une mauvaise série, je me pose la question car j'ai un petit bruit parasite qui ne s'arrête jamais, un petit "bzzzz toc" qui revient toutes les secondes, pas fort du tout mais je me demande si c'est normal (je ne pense pas).
> Va falloir que je le renvoi


regarde dans Activity Monitor (Applications >Utilities), pour voir si toute ta ram
est utilisé, tu peut aussi voir si les accès disque sont nombreux.

PS: c'est normal que presque toute ta ram soit utilisé, ça te permet de garder en
cache rapide certaines infos (attention c'est un unix, pas comme XP). Ce qu'il faut
c'est que résidente+active (rouge+jaune) soit au dessous de 256Mo (178Mo pour moi avec safari et moniteur d'activité et iTunes, 50Mo pour safari, 25 pour Itunes). Tu l'auras compris le bleu (inactive) te permet de garder en cache les précédentes applis et donc de les relancer instantanément ce qui accroit la souplesse d'utilisation. Et si tu as plein de vert (disponible) en permanence eh bien tu as surestimé tes besoins en ram (enfin c'est pas grave y'a pas de danger   )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, 256 Mo de ram, c'est un peu juste, mais bon, tu pourra t'en satisfaire un moment, et rajouté une barette de 512 Mo par la suite, et tu verra que tu ne sera pas décu.

Pour airport et autres routeurs, aucun problemes, et je le sais car je bouge beaucoup ma machine.

Et si un jour tu vois que le réseau tombe tout le temps, il y'a de forte chance que ce soit parceque le routeur gère mal le p2p.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

je viens de faire un montage simple dans iMovie sur un iBook avec 256 Mo sans aucun problème ...


----------



## charp60 (25 Janvier 2005)

Alors, après avoir jeté un oeil sur le moniteur d'activité (que je ne connaissais pas, merci macaml) je constate que même en fermant toutes les applis, j'ai une sorti de données régulière, environ toutes les secondes, comme mon petit bruit j'ai l'impression, la sortie est d'environ 1,5 ko/sec. Est-ce normal?
Lorsque je regarde les opérations effectuées quand toutes les applis sont fermées, il reste le moniteur lui même ainsi qu'une opération "windowserver", là encore est-ce normal? et que fais ce windowserver? (ça c'est pour ma culture générale :d)


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, après avoir jeté un oeil sur le moniteur d'activité (que je ne connaissais pas, merci macaml) je constate que même en fermant toutes les applis, j'ai une sorti de données régulière, environ toutes les secondes, comme mon petit bruit j'ai l'impression, la sortie est d'environ 1,5 ko/sec. Est-ce normal?
> Lorsque je regarde les opérations effectuées quand toutes les applis sont fermées, il reste le moniteur lui même ainsi qu'une opération "windowserver", là encore est-ce normal? et que fais ce windowserver? (ça c'est pour ma culture générale :d)


windowserver est l'appli qui gère l'affichage des fenêtres, sans ça utiliser un mac serait un gigantesque blindtest


----------



## samb (25 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai même pas essayé avec 256 de RAM ! 
Fais une recherche sur ce forum et l'avis général t'apparaitra que rajouter 512 est une option quasi incontournable, quelles que soient tes utilisations.
Je dis bien rajouter, soit 768 au total au final.
Ne pas prendre la ram apple bien sûr, le prix est double, mais par exemple chez shopping partner cela m'a couté moins de 100 euros pose comprise.
Sam.


----------



## fabulousfab (25 Janvier 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai même pas essayé avec 256 de RAM !
> ...rajouter 512 est une option quasi incontournable, quelles que soient tes utilisations.


 
Si tu n'as pas fait l'essai...

De mon côté, je trouve que 256 Mo sont largement suffisants pour l'utilisation évoquée par notre switcher. Par contre, pour le nouvel OS, je ne sais pas.

Je pense que les préconisations de monter la ram d'office, courantes sur les forums, viennent du fait que les macusers ouvrent beaucoup d'applications en même temps, les laissent ouvertes même quand ils ont terminé de travailler avec et aiment bien ne pas redémarrer leur ordinateur trop souvent (du coup, des infos finissent par se stocker en ram et par la surcharger).

Pour une utilisation plus conventionnelle, type PCiste : j'ouvre une application, je l'utilise et je la ferme, 256 Mo sont amplement suffisants pour internet, traitement de texte, etc..

Pour de la vidéo ou traitement d'image poussé, par contre, c'est autre chose.


----------



## MiMac (25 Janvier 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, je trouve que 256 Mo sont largement suffisants pour l'utilisation évoquée par notre switcher. Par contre, pour le nouvel OS, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Je pense que les préconisations de monter la ram d'office, courantes sur les forums, viennent du fait que les macusers ouvrent beaucoup d'applications en même temps, les laissent ouvertes même quand ils ont terminé de travailler avec et aiment bien ne pas redémarrer leur ordinateur trop souvent (du coup, des infos finissent par se stocker en ram et par la surcharger).
> 
> Pour une utilisation plus conventionnelle, type PCiste : j'ouvre une application, je l'utilise et je la ferme, 256 Mo sont amplement suffisants pour internet, traitement de texte, etc..



Le problème, c'est que très vite il va prendre l'habitude de laisser ses applis ouvertes et de ne plus éteindre son mac. Switcheur depuis 1 an et demi, je dois avouer qu'au début je l'utilisais comme un PC, c'est à dire que je fermais mais applications à chaque fois que j'en avais plus besoin, mais quand je me suis aperçu que de laisser mes applis ouvertes ne rendaient pas mon OS plus instable, je me suis mis à les garder ouverte. Et là c'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment, il vaut mieux ajouter de la RAM pour être tout le temps peinard. Du coup au bout d'un an je lui ajouté 512Mo, et là je suis tranquille.



			
				fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Pour de la vidéo ou traitement d'image poussé, par contre, c'est autre chose.


Et l'autre problème, c'est que quand il va découvrir iLife, il va sûrement faire comme moi, il va vouloir se mettre à faire de la vidéo ou de la musique (ou les 2), et là 512Mo ce n'est pas inutile.

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis,
MiMac


----------



## LilAlexdu95 (25 Janvier 2005)

Je voulais remercier tout le monde pour ces précieuses informations. Donc à ce que j'ai compris je devrais opter pour 768Meg' de ram pour plus de confort et plus de sureté dans l'avenir. J'ai encore une pitite question, j'ai repéré, une borne wifi Apple bien sur qui vaut 199¤ il me semble, est-ce un bonne investissement ou est-ce qu'un modem routeur wifi classique suffit sachant que si je prend le apple c'est juste pour une question d'esthétique . Merci à tous encore vous avez convaincque (sans grd mal) un ancien Pciste qui va rentrer chez apple avec grand plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

ben oui, vas pour 768 Mo de ram

Sinon, pour la borne, une autre suffira, les Linksys de préférences, ce sont les meilleures a mon expérience

Sinon, si c'est pour l'esthétique ...


----------



## Sinkha (25 Janvier 2005)

Oui pour seulement OS X il vaut mieux 512, pour avoir un petit confort.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

la borne airport à 200¤ est trop chère   
la borne airport express est plus intéressante, car elle gère aussi l'imprimante et ta chaîne hi-fi   

sinon le linksys (voir ma signature) fonctionne très bien


----------



## macaml (26 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, après avoir jeté un oeil sur le moniteur d'activité (que je ne connaissais pas, merci macaml) je constate que même en fermant toutes les applis, j'ai une sorti de données régulière, environ toutes les secondes, comme mon petit bruit j'ai l'impression, la sortie est d'environ 1,5 ko/sec. Est-ce normal?



je n'ai pas ça, le bruit est peut-être dût à l'arret des disques, essaye dans préférences
sytèmes > économiseur d'énergie pour cocher/décocher l'arrêt des disques.

@samb

je pense qu'essayer avec 256Mo ça coute rien. augmenter encore le prix de la
machine "en prévision" je vois pas l'intérêt, on peut toujours l'acheter après.
(et en plus on est heureux 2 fois   :love: )


----------



## fabulousfab (26 Janvier 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord avec MiMac, mais cela confirme bien que l'ajout de mémoire peut en général attendre si on n'a pas tout de suite de gros besoins.

Mois aussi, l'ergonomie de Ilife m'incite à faire des choses (en l'occurence des diaporamas) que je n'avais pas faites depuis très longtemps et je vais sûrement songer à augmenter la mémoire prochainement pour cette utilisation plus "poussée".

Pour le coup de laisser les applis ouvertes, de ne pas redémarrer, je n'en suis pas encore là (1 mois de switch, les habitudes... avant qu'elles se perdent...), mais je pense qu'effectivement, au bout d'un an, on doit commencer à fonctionner autrement et là, la RAM peut devenir utile, mais ça confirme bien qu'on peut attendre.

Pour Charp 60 : j'avais une version de démo d'Office sur mon Ibook. Après le premier lancement de Word, Office m'a mis en tâche de fond une application : Daemon Database, qui effectuait des accès disque toutes les 2 secondes environ. Je n'ai pas supporté par rapport au silence de l'ibook. Du coup je n'ai plus aucune envie d'utiliser Office.

Pour savoir si tu as le même problème, tu vas dans le moniteur d'activité, tu cherchessi tu as une opération nommée Daemon Database si c'est le cas, tu la forces à quitter.
Ensuite, tu vas dans préférences système/comptes/démarrage et là tu supprimes Daemon Database dans "ouverture automatique à l'ouverture de session", sinon, cette tâche de fond redémarrera à chaque fois que tu rallumeras ton ordinateur.


----------



## fabulousfab (26 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> et que fais ce windowserver? (ça c'est pour ma culture générale :d)


Apparemment (lu sur un autre forum), c'est ce qui gère toutes les fenêtres de Os X (aspect, taille...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, il vaut mieux tester avec 256 Mo et augmenter par la suite.
Mais bon, je maintien que pour une bonne utilisation, c'est cool d'avoir au moins 512Mo de ram.
Mais je vais augmenter bientot


----------



## charp60 (26 Janvier 2005)

Fabulousfab> merci c'était bien ça !!! une simple appli qui fait pas mal de bruit !! (j'exagère mais bon) mais bon c'est une appli microsoft !!  même si MSoffice est quand même une référence (enfin moi je trouve, mais si quelqu'un a mieux, je suis prêt à changer)
en tout cas encore merci fabulousfab (c'est pour fab rice ou fab ien?? perso moi c'est fabien  )


----------



## MiMac (26 Janvier 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec MiMac, mais cela confirme bien que l'ajout de mémoire peut en général attendre si on n'a pas tout de suite de gros besoins.



Je ne l'ai pas écris, mais je suis d'accord avec toi, autant qu'il attende de voir ce qu'il va vraiment faire avec son mac. Moi, j'ai attendu 1 an pour le faire et je n'en suis pas mort. Et puis, l'avantage de le faire au but d'un an, c'est qu'après avoir mis ta nouvelle barette, tu as l'impresssion d'avoir acheté un nouveau mac 
Le prochain coup de jeunesse que je donne à mon iMac sera l'achat de Tiger. Et hop, un nouveau mac pas cher  (surtout que je suis encore sous Jaguar, ça va changer un peu).


----------



## fabulousfab (26 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas encore merci fabulousfab (c'est pour fab rice ou fab ien?? perso moi c'est fabien  )


 
Avec plaisir  , cher charp60,

mais pour le prénom, le mystère restera entier (je te laisse fab...uler !)


----------



## Pomme (26 Janvier 2005)

LilAlexdu95 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais remercier tout le monde pour ces précieuses informations. Donc à ce que j'ai compris je devrais opter pour 768Meg' de ram pour plus de confort et plus de sureté dans l'avenir. J'ai encore une pitite question, j'ai repéré, une borne wifi Apple bien sur qui vaut 199¤ il me semble, est-ce un bonne investissement ou est-ce qu'un modem routeur wifi classique suffit sachant que si je prend le apple c'est juste pour une question d'esthétique . Merci à tous encore vous avez convaincque (sans grd mal) un ancien Pciste qui va rentrer chez apple avec grand plaisir.



Alors bienvenue dans le monde Apple et tiens nous au courant de ton futur switch...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2005)

charp60 a dit:
			
		

> Fabulousfab> merci c'était bien ça !!! une simple appli qui fait pas mal de bruit !! (j'exagère mais bon) mais bon c'est une appli microsoft !!  même si MSoffice est quand même une référence (enfin moi je trouve, mais si quelqu'un a mieux, je suis prêt à changer)
> en tout cas encore merci fabulousfab (c'est pour fab rice ou fab ien?? perso moi c'est fabien  )


ben regardes du côté d'iWork   
ça commence à faire un redoutable concurrent à M$ Office (enfin il manque quand même uun tableur)


----------

